
She spent two years building a tiny house. Then thieves wheeled it away - smacktoward
https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2018/12/20/she-spent-two-years-building-tiny-house-then-thieves-wheeled-it-away-when-she-wasnt-watching/
======
numike
its been found [https://www.stltoday.com/news/local/crime-and-courts/tiny-
ho...](https://www.stltoday.com/news/local/crime-and-courts/tiny-home-stolen-
from-st-louis-is-found-in-
jefferson/article_cc47f490-ed91-5445-a4f9-131ed74a48fc.html)

~~~
sjmulder
> 451: Unavailable due to legal reasons ... GDPR ...

"Legal reasons" being "we want to invasively track all our visitors but that
pesky bureaucracy won't let us"? Good riddance.

~~~
apacheCamel
They also disallow ad-blockers. So you really aren't missing much.

